# [GEN] Police rule on dog attack - ic Wales



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/news/wales-news/2008/04/18/police-rule-on-dog-attack-91466-20783540/&cid=1210431547&ei=EZ0kSPbMJ5Xs8wS318m8Ag&usg=AFrqEzfs3ieIThI0KJZQSakiPBBo36vQcA">Police rule on <b>dog attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>ic Wales, United Kingdom -</font> <nobr>Apr 18, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>SOUTH Wales Police says no prosecutions will be brought over a rottweiler attack that left a four-year-old girl in hospital needing 20 stitches. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

